# Which Data Sim for Audi Connect?



## Prozone (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

About to collect my Audi TT in the new year, and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for Audi Connect Sim card. Had a few questions:

1. What size SIM is needed?
2. Any recommendations on monthly data? (will only be using for google maps tbh...)
3. Anyone have experience in the pre-paid, pre-loaded sim cards rather than a monthly payment deal?

Thanks


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

I got a monthly payment deal. Use the car as a wifi hotspot, I use audi connect, google maps,... 
Basically quite heavy usage, and I never go above 300MB/month.
That should give you an idea of the data consumed.

Prepaid should work too I suppose, but you have the hassle of recharging.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Apologies if this is a dumb question but can you not link your phone to the car and use the data from that?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I got this one.
£25 all in, 12Gb, valid for a year
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CMD4VKC


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

KevC said:


> I got this one.
> £25 all in, 12Gb, valid for a year
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CMD4VKC


That looks pretty good! Whats it like? Do you actually use Audi Connect often...?


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

KevC said:


> I got this one.
> £25 all in, 12Gb, valid for a year
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CMD4VKC


+1. I did the same.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

forthay said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > I got this one.
> ...


As did I. Use google maps all the time and on track using less than 1gb a months so should easily get 12 months out of it


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

csi_basel said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > I got this one.
> ...


I only got my car a month ago so haven't used it too much yet but google maps and traffic seem work fine.

Incidentally, for the others who do have it, how do you find out how much data you have left?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

ordered this one, fantastic deal and works great

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M3VJ2B2/ ... 31_TE_dp_1

ta

migzy


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

Prozone said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> About to collect my Audi TT in the new year, and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for Audi Connect Sim card. Had a few questions:
> 
> ...


I know it takes a standard mini sim. Not micro or nano


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question but can you not link your phone to the car and use the data from that?


Yes you can, I do this. Don't think its as convenient as a dedicated SIM in the car as you have to connect with your phone each time - i.e. remembering to turn on Personal Hotspot on my phone before I set off. And even then it takes a few minutes before it connects. Mind you I don't know if a dedicated SIM is any quicker.
But I can just use surplus data on my phone contract at no cost.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies if this is a dumb question but can you not link your phone to the car and use the data from that?
> ...


Dedicated SIM connects faster than GPS initializes.
But if your system is free, it's better!


----------



## Prozone (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for the speedy replies guys, i'll get myself one of the sim's from Amazon linked earlier


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I am currently using a three sim but paid only half that price in the link. I am not too impressed with it. I had an EE 4G sim that performed much better in my area but I guess for the price it's ok.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Not a fan of 3 myself but I will get one of the other ones just so I don't have to go the hotspot route using my phone.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I can't seem to get mine to work how I would like. With a sim in the car my iPhone has to connect to the cars wifi before I can play internet radio and to receive local news pages via the connect app . I would like to use the sim in the car just for the map and use my phones data allowance for everything else as I have a massive allowance .


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

me too, actually, I would like that exact same behaviour


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Matrix said:


> I can't seem to get mine to work how I would like. With a sim in the car my iPhone has to connect to the cars wifi before I can play internet radio and to receive local news pages via the connect app . I would like to use the sim in the car just for the map and use my phones data allowance for everything else as I have a massive allowance .


You could look at one of those plan sharing arrangements where additional devices can have their own SIM but use the main device's allowance.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Matrix said:


> I can't seem to get mine to work how I would like. With a sim in the car my iPhone has to connect to the cars wifi before I can play internet radio and to receive local news pages via the connect app . I would like to use the sim in the car just for the map and use my phones data allowance for everything else as I have a massive allowance .


ou connect

Matrix, I have casually taken out the SIM card and then, if your phone to Audi Connect, everything will be on your smartphone SIM card. Not bad actually.


----------

